# Ο μαθητής που δούλεψε για τη NASA



## nickel (Mar 18, 2017)

Για τον καλό μας φίλο τον Μάκη, που είναι και μέλος της Λεξιλογίας, γράφει σήμερα στην Καθημερινή:

*Ο μαθητής που δούλεψε για τη NASA*
ΛΙΝΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΑΡΟΥ

Ένα ωραίο πρωί, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ’60, ένα δέμα φτάνει στο Γυμνάσιο του Αγίου Κηρύκου Ικαρίας, με γραμμένο φαρδιά-πλατιά επάνω: «To Mr Chrysostomos Fountoulis, Meteorologist». Ως αποστολέας εμφανιζόταν η... NASA. Έκπληκτος ο κ. Χρυσόστομος Φουντούλης, μαθηματικός, κοιτάει το δέμα σα χαμένος. Μια που δεν ήξερε εγγλέζικα, φωνάζει τον αδερφό του, φυσικό, στο ίδιο σχολείο. «Τι να ’ναι αυτό; Γνωρίζεις;». Μαζί άνοιξαν την κούτα και είδαν μέσα κάτι τόμους με ακαταλαβίστικους «λογάριθμους». «Τι να σου πω, δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτά, αλλά κάτι τέτοια βιβλία έχω δει να ’χει ο Μάκης σπίτι». Ο Μάκης εκ του Χρυσοστομάκη, γιος του φυσικού και ανιψιός του μαθηματικού, μαθητής της Τετάρτης Γυμνασίου, αμέσως καλείται στο γραφείο των καθηγητών για εξηγήσεις. «Δικά σου είναι αυτά;» τον ρωτάνε. «Μάλιστα». «Και τι είναι ακριβώς;». «Οδηγίες από τη NASA για να παρακολουθώ τους δορυφόρους της Αμερικής όταν περνάνε πάνω από την Ικαρία» τους είπε ο μικρός παίρνοντας ύφος διαστημικού επιστήμονα. «Πάρ’ τα κι εξαφανίσου από εδώ, μη σου αστράψω ένα φούσκο και δεις και της Τραμουντάνας τ’ άστρο!» του φώναξε ο θείος Χρυσόστομος. Διότι Ικαρία είναι αυτή και με τους Αμερικανούς δεν ήθελε πολλά πάρε-δώσε.

Ο κ. Μάκης Φουντούλης διηγείται την ιστορία και γελάει. Έχει πατήσει πια τα 71, αλλά δεν δυσκολεύεσαι καθόλου να διακρίνεις στα μάτια του το ζωηρό εκείνο αγόρι του Γυμνασίου. Που είχε καταφέρει να πείσει μέχρι και τη NASA ότι είναι ειδικός μετεωρολόγος, ο άνθρωπός τους για τη δουλειά, και επί χρόνια έστελνε τις παρατηρήσεις του από το ταχυδρομείο της Ικαρίας στο Κέιπ Κανάβεραλ. Όλα είχαν αρχίσει όταν ο πατέρας του, ως καθηγητής Φυσικής, είχε επιφορτιστεί με το καθήκον να επιβλέπει το παρατηρητήριο του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού της ΕΜΥ στο νησί, έναν από τους περίπου 3.000 σε όλη τη χώρα. Όταν οι γιοι του μεγάλωσαν, ο μπαμπάς τούς παρέδωσε τα σκήπτρα της παρατήρησης, γιατί εκτός από καλή εξάσκηση και μια ασχολία, η ΕΜΥ έδινε και ένα χαρτζιλίκι. «Ο μεγάλος μου αδερφός έπαιρνε 250 δραχμές, ο μεσαίος που ανέλαβε μετά έβγαζε 350 και εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα έπεσα στην αύξηση βγάζοντας 500 δραχμές τον μήνα. Η παρατήρηση γινόταν στις 8 το πρωί, στις 2 το μεσημέρι και στις 8 το βράδυ. Παρατηρούσα τα σύννεφα, την ποιότητά τους, τον τύπο τους, cumulus nimbus, σωρειτομελανίες κ.λπ., πόσο ψηλά είναι, τι ένταση έχει ο αέρας, τα κύματα, την ορατότητα κ.λπ.». Οι παρατηρήσεις στέλνονταν στην Αθήνα κωδικοποιημένα με τηλεγραφήματα. Την ασχολία αυτή είχε από την 1η μέχρι και τη 5η Γυμνασίου. Με τα χρήματα αυτά, τον Δεκέμβριο του ’59 αγόρασε, με δέκα γραμμάτια των 250 δραχμών, το πρώτο του ραδιόφωνο, ένα τρανζίστορ Philips.

Εκτός από την αγάπη για τα μετεωρολογικά, ο πατέρας τους είχε εμφυσήσει στα παιδιά και το ενδιαφέρον για την αστρονομία. «Θυμάμαι, όταν πηγαίναμε στον Καραβόσταμο τα καλοκαίρια για διακοπές, μας διάβαζε από ένα βιβλίο, με τίτλο “Το Σύμπαν”, για τη μυθολογία των αστερισμών». Βλέποντας παράλληλα ότι με τη μέθοδο άνευ διδασκάλου το παιδί δεν μπορούσε να μάθει αγγλικά, ο μπαμπάς βρήκε τη λύση. «Φώναξε έναν γκάνγκστερ, Ικαριώτη που είχε απελαθεί από την Αμερική και είχε επιστρέψει στο νησί, τον μίστερ Χάρι, να μου μάθει αγγλικά. Αυτός μου έμαθε μια αργκό του Σικάγου, αλλά εντάξει κάτι έμαθα». Όλα αυτά μαζί συνετέλεσαν για την ηρωική εξέλιξη.

«Τότε η μόδα ήταν η αλληλογραφία», διηγείται ο κ. Φουντούλης. «Έγραφα συνεχώς σε ανθρώπους που διαφήμιζαν πράγματα. Είχα ζητήσει, για παράδειγμα, να μου στέλνουν το TIME και το LIFE και όταν τέλειωνε ο μήνας της δωρεάν συνδρομής σταματούσαν να έρχονται. Εκεί κάποια στιγμή διάβασα ότι η NASA ζητάει παρατηρητές σε όλο τον κόσμο για τους δορυφόρους τους. Τους έγραψα στα αγγλικά ότι είμαι μετεωρολόγος. Πράγματι, μου στείλανε κάτι κουτιά ΝΟΥΝΟΥ με κάτι βιβλία μεγάλα σαν τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους με οδηγίες για το πώς να εντοπίζω τους δορυφόρους, πώς να τους ξεχωρίζω από τους “άλλους”, ειδικές φόρμες για να πληροφορώ μετά την υπηρεσία κ.λπ. Με προμήθευσαν, μάλιστα, με διεθνή γραμματόσημα, ώστε να μη χρεώνομαι στο ταχυδρομείο. Οι παρατηρήσεις μου στέλνονταν με γράμμα γιατί δεν βιάζονταν, απλώς μια επιβεβαίωση ήθελαν». Ο Μάκης δεν πληρωνόταν γι’ αυτήν του την ασχολία, αλλά την έκανε με ζέση και μεράκι. «Μου άρεσε γιατί ένιωθα ότι ήμουν μέρος σε κάτι, χωρίς να ξέρω ακριβώς τι ήταν αυτό». Θυμάται μια φορά που, καθώς παρατηρούσε τον ουρανό και έναν δορυφόρο, όταν αυτός μπήκε στον αστερισμό του Ωρίωνα χάθηκε. Ο μικρός έσπευσε να ενημερώσει τη NASA ότι ο δορυφόρος τους αγνοείται – απέφυγε να κινδυνολογήσει ότι τον έφαγαν οι Σοβιετικοί. Λίγο καιρό αργότερα, η NASA τού απάντησε να μην ανησυχεί, ο δορυφόρος είναι μια χαρά. Προφανώς είχε εισέλθει στη σκιά κάποιου αστεριού.

Το τέλος της «θητείας»

Η «θητεία» του Μάκη Φουντούλη στην Υπηρεσία Διαστήματος έλαβε τέλος όταν τελείωσε το σχολείο και έφυγε για την Αθήνα. Εκεί σπούδασε Κτηνιατρική και στη συνέχεια διατροφή ζώων στην Αγγλία. Όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν όμως, παραμένει με τα μάτια στον ουρανό. Ακριβώς στις 18.40, στις 30 Ιανουαρίου 2017, ο κ. Φουντούλης ανέβηκε στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού του στην Κυψέλη και παρατήρησε τη διέλευση του Διεθνούς Διαστημικού Σταθμού της NASA πάνω από την Αθήνα, μέχρι που χάθηκε πίσω από την Πεντέλη.​


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2017)

Mια διόρθωση: του Διεθνούς Διαστημικού Σταθμού της NASA. 
Αμα ήταν της ΝΑΣΑ τότε δεν θα τον λέγαμε διεθνή. Στον ΔΔΣ συμμετέχουν Αμερικανοί, Καναδοί, Ευρωπαίοι (κι η Ελλάδα μαζί), Ρώσσοι και Ιάπωνες με τα αντίστοιχα διαστημικά ιδρύματά τους.


----------

